# Nike TW13's shoes............



## triple_bogey (Jul 2, 2012)

Been waiting patiently for these to be released since the prototypes first surfaced a couple years ago.

Now, I tend to change my shoes every year to a year 1/2. 
Been through some of the FJ and Ecco range. Last coupe of pairs were Nike's Lunar Controls and Tiger's 2009 shoe. With the Lunar's being most comfiest to date.
My problem with golf shoes is that I find the sole too hard over long periods especially in the summer when the course is cooked hard. Also being that the sole is designed only to flex forwards and backwards.

When I read the new TW shoe will be based on the Nike Free Run shoe, i knew instantly that the shoe will solve all my problems I find in standard golf shoes. 
Anyone that has a pair of Free Runs will know, that the sole flexes both forward/backwards and side to side. And they sit much lower to the ground than any shoe I have owned.
The materials is a kind of stretchy synthetic leather and is waterproof. Big bonus is, they are very easy to clean as dirt is instantly wiped off.
Holding the shoe for the 1st time, they felt very light and I was not sure how secure and stable they would be.
Putting them on and lacing them up, they wrap round your feet beautifully and feel nice and snug. 
Negatives thoughts on how stable they would be were soon forgotten once I hit my 1st drive. Grip and stability are very very good. After 18 holes, my feet felt great.

My regular size was 10.5UK but went for a 11UK instead, like I mentioned they fit very snug. I will be buying the black pair once they release for winter as tbh, these are the best golf shoes I have ever owned. Technology in this shoe will no doubt be in future Nike releases.

another bonus: they look great with shorts 








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate to know how much they're charging for those. Upwards of Â£100 I'm guessing?


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2012)

Could you do a picture of the underneath please, seriously interested in these as having a nightmare with my new AQL FJ's currently.

Like you say, much better looking with shorts which I try to play in at every opportunity.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 2, 2012)

@aztecs prices ranging from Â£125 to Â£150, but I had a cheeky little discount 

Found online:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you.  

Yes seen them cheapest at Â£129 currently but I have some trade in clubs that have been hanging around so hope to offset that down to a normal outlay.

My only concern is all the extra grooves these shoes are starting to do on the sole which just collects more mulch when grass cuttings are not collected.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipping flip! 

That's a lot of wonga. I have the Lunars and find them ace. I'm a huge fan of Nike's "specific" sports shoes in general. Their running range is awesome. A lot of people don't realise how much R&D they put into their products. I'm sure these shoes are good with plenty of new technology - but a bit rich for my pockets.


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2012)

Wore mine for the first time yesterday during 36 holes around a hilly course with LOTS of rain. A hard test for a new pair of shoes!

My notes:

- My initial impression is that these are half boot, half shoe. They lace up tightly to fit snugly around your feet. 

- Looking down at them, they give the impression of being wide and thus subconsciously stable during a swing.

- They were very comfortable over the terrain and were very secure during swing despite retaining lots of grass clag.

- Waterproof, yes. The other minor item to note is that wading through long rough, minor moisture can seep through the laces and aeration holes, but I know that can happen with any shoe.

- They are light and flexible meaning for the first time ever, my feet do not ache after a long day on the course.

- Although light, they are solid enough to last, given that they are looked after.

- Shoe material is easy to clean. If they get scuffed I'm not sure it will be the same story.

I've only worn them for 36 holes but my impression of them is excellent. The key thing for me so far is that my feet felt as fresh after the round as they did before.

My new shoes of choice!


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent review.

However, I think I would only wear them in dryer conditions and not wet for the reasons you state, I'm not sure they are targeted at all weather all occasions but happy to be corrected.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 7, 2012)

@piece..... Excellent review. 

If the doubters/haters can get past the looks, this really is a fantastic shoe.  It has taken shoe technology to the next level.


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update on how these shoes are doing after 10 months, mainly through winter golf. There's always an initial love-in with new shoes when worn for the first time, but very little on how they are later down the line.

Safe to say these shoes are still epic. Hardly any wear, super comfortable and waterproof. In fact, my other four shoes just don't get a look-in. If you want a light shoe and no foot ache after a round, then these are the kiddies. I doubt very much if the new breed of light shoes (e.g. AdiZero) are as good as this.

Nuff said.


----------



## tsped83 (May 12, 2013)

Piece said:



			Thought I'd post an update on how these shoes are doing after 10 months, mainly through winter golf. There's always an initial love-in with new shoes when worn for the first time, but very little on how they are later down the line.

Safe to say these shoes are still epic. Hardly any wear, super comfortable and waterproof. In fact, my other four shoes just don't get a look-in. If you want a light shoe and no foot ache after a round, then these are the kiddies. I doubt very much if the new breed of light shoes (e.g. AdiZero) are as good as this.

Nuff said.

Click to expand...

Nice on mate. I'd love a pair of the black ones but Â£130 is a bit steep for me at the minute. I'll keep looking online for the best prices, see if I can get them a little cheaper.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Nice on mate. I'd love a pair of the black ones but Â£130 is a bit steep for me at the minute. I'll keep looking online for the best prices, see if I can get them a little cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Â£99 for members at Direct Golf

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golfsearch/default.aspx?&q=|14517|15787|14516|


----------



## tsped83 (May 12, 2013)

Ah crap, now I'm seriously tempted...they have my size in black too...


----------



## Andy (May 12, 2013)

These shoes are absolutely honking.  They are just horrific.  If anything they look as if a caliper should be attached.

Ive got prettier riggers!


----------



## tsped83 (May 13, 2013)

fundy said:



			Â£99 for members at Direct Golf

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golfsearch/default.aspx?&q=|14517|15787|14516|

Click to expand...

Just bought a pair in black! Thanks for the link mate. The Mrs will now kill me, but at least my feet will be comfy when she does so.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Just bought a pair in black! Thanks for the link mate. The Mrs will now kill me, but at least my feet will be comfy when she does so.
		
Click to expand...

Tell her you won them in your comp :thup:


----------



## triple_bogey (May 13, 2013)

Shoes over time for me tend to loosen up obviously from wear and tear. 10 months or so in, I can report that the TW13's just feel just as snug as the 1st time I laced them up. I still stand by my comments of these being the best golfing shoe I've had. They just feel completely different from other shoes.

Quick wipe down, but could do with replacing/washing the laces as they starting to get a little dirty.


----------



## tsped83 (May 13, 2013)

How's the grip/traction 10 months in?


----------



## triple_bogey (May 13, 2013)

For me, the grip and stability are fantastic. You will definitely feel much lower to the ground which is part of the Free sole philosophy. Trust me, these will change the way you think about golf shoes.

After a wet round, they are just so easy to clean.


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2013)

I bought some of these in black after fundy's posting of the link to the offer price.

First impressions are that they are the ugliest golf shoe I've ever seen. I can't make my mind up if they remind me of wellies, crocs, plimsoles, or a veruca sock.

The material is a matt black that looks like inner tube material.

Maybe the white would look nicer.


----------



## hovis (May 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I bought some of these in black after fundy's posting of the link to the offer price.

First impressions are that they are the ugliest golf shoe I've ever seen. I can't make my mind up if they remind me of wellies, crocs, plimsoles, or a veruca sock.

The material is a matt black that looks like inner tube material.

Maybe the white would look nicer.
		
Click to expand...

wait til you play a round in them buddy.  you'll be impressed.  i am also not sold by how they look but it didn't stop me getting a second pair in white.  the best thing about these shoes are how easy they are to clean.  the worst thing is they're not that breathable so after a round (even in the winter)  my feet become damp (but i do have sweaty feet)


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2013)

hovis said:



			wait til you play a round in them buddy.  you'll be impressed.  i am also not sold by how they look but it didn't stop me getting a second pair in white.  the best thing about these shoes are how easy they are to clean.  the worst thing is they're not that breathable so after a round (even in the winter)  my feet become damp (but i do have sweaty feet)
		
Click to expand...

I think how something looks, especially to yourself is as important to that of its performance as it installs confidence.  I couldn't wear something that I thought looked naff irrelevant of how comfortable or well they performed.  I think we all initially buy with our eyes.


----------



## triple_bogey (May 16, 2013)

The TW13's suit me down to a tee as I favour the trainer style than the classic pointy shoe look.



hovis said:



			wait til you play a round in them buddy.  you'll be impressed.  i am also not sold by how they look but it didn't stop me getting a second pair in white.  the best thing about these shoes are how easy they are to clean.  the worst thing is they're not that breathable so after a round (even in the winter)  my feet become damp (but i do have sweaty feet)
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky as I have sweat free feet but to those that do, the upcoming TW14's now have a mesh tongue for better breathability.
[video=youtube;TbCySfzQ0BU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbCySfzQ0BU[/video]


----------



## tsped83 (May 16, 2013)

My new black TW13s will be getting a 9 hole run out tomorrow night so will let you all know how I get on. Very comfy on my hallway carpet so far! Slightly concerned at the prospect of sweaty feet mind.


----------



## Region3 (May 21, 2013)

I've played twice in these now. They feel very stable, and are comfortable in an uncomfortable sort of way 

I'll continue to use them, but I won't be buying any more.


----------



## tsped83 (May 21, 2013)

Ditto. I've done 36 holes with them on and they feel very stable, comfy too. Took a little getting used to (like any new shoes I guess) as they do feel wider on your feet, but no complaints.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (May 28, 2013)

Any more thoughts from those of you who have been wearing these?

i have had my eye on them for a while-not sure which colour will be best. i am a pretty casually dressed golfer at the best of times and currently wear True Linkswear shoes so not too big of a change for me!


----------

